# Preparation of Strawberry Ice



## Silver (4/12/16)

Busy preparing 5 x 10ml bottles of my staple - 'Strawberry Ice'




Not proper DIY but a bit of adjustment  First up is 6ml of VM Strawberry 18mg ready made juice. Then 23 drops of VM menthol concentrate. Then add PG/VG 50/50.

Now they just need some shaking. Prior to shaking they have this awesome clear colour below and the strawberry colour above.

Resultant mix is about 11-12mg and around 55-60 PG

Making this for the restricted lung hitters standing behind. SubTank Mini, Lemo1 and Melo3Mini.

This will last about two weeks of non exclusive use

Strawberry Ice is one of my workhorse juices. Delicious and refreshing. Lots of menthol for added throat hit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Shaken, not stirred 




Even colour throughout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

Nomnomnom, where do we go for the taste test?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/12/16)

Thank you @Silver 

I was about to pm you about how you make Paulies Guava ice I suppose its similar 23 drops per 6 ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thank you @Silver
> 
> I was about to pm you about how you make Paulies Guava ice I suppose its similar 23 drops per 6 ml?



With Paulies I dont add extra PG/VG and I use less menthol.
About 15 drops of menthol in 10ml of Paulies Guava

The reason I add the PG/VG to the VM Strawberry is because i get the 18mg version and its quite strongly flavoured to begin with. Didnt memtion that in the above OP. (Have edited and added it in now)

The Paulies Guava I get is usually 9mg and I vape it on a bit more powerful setups than those workhorses above, so I dont like dropping the nic from there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> Shaken, not stirred
> 
> View attachment 77622
> 
> ...




Baby steps into the world of DIY 

WTG @Silver 

May I recommend this for you shortly?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Thanks @Soutie 
I will get there ... Eventually ...


----------

